# Help, can't get rid of right tear?



## upnorthbowhunt (Aug 11, 2019)

I have a hoyt rx1 ultra I just installed a set of strings and cables on. After installation I can't get rid of a right tear regardless of how far I move my rest. I tried putting a twist in the right side of the top yoke and taking a twist out of the left and it helped slightly but I don't want to go any further as they recommend standing the top cam up vertical and I am now beyond that with the extra twists I put on the right side. There is no way for me to adjust the bottom cam lean due to a floating yoke system, but the cam leans in towards the riser at rest and at full draw. I feel like this is where my right tear is coming from as everything else checks out, at least too me. Is this bottom cam lean normal? Is there any way to adjust it? Before the string change I could paper tune this bow fine, same shooter, same arrows. Please advise, thank you


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Is it possible that U have facial contact in your anchor ?
Try take anchor bit off from face...


----------



## upnorthbowhunt (Aug 11, 2019)

It's not impossible and at this point I'll try anything, so I will give it a shot in the morning. I just don't feel like that's it though because I could shoot bullet holes before the string change and feel as though I am executing the same shot. Thanks for the reply


----------



## upnorthbowhunt (Aug 11, 2019)

Made some more shots this morning with varying grips and form and regardless I am getting a right tear. Anyone with an rx1 out there that can check their bottom cam lean? Kinda paranoid my p.o.s. press may have bent the lower axle, prolly gonna try popping the axle out tonight and checking it, thoughts?


----------



## Texduramax (Aug 31, 2019)

Have you tried a bare shaft just to confirm you are not having some slight fletching contact? Some times it the little things we overlook.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the bottom cam lean is pretty normal on the Helix and the Ultra. At least all the ones I've seen had it to some degree. That is probably not your culprit because they tune pretty easy. 
Just like Hoyt, Get rid of the top cam lean and move it to the bottom. lol


----------



## upnorthbowhunt (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey,

I know everyone was on the edge of their seats, so just wanted to check in so you can all rest easy. I got it, shooting bullet holes thru paper again. Not even sure what exactly did it finely. Only thing I did different this time is I found that the two nots on the ends of the slip yoke are not even close to the same size. So I flipped that slip yoke so the larger knot was on the left side.

Knot is probably a poor way of describing it. It is the way the serving is wrapped around where they finished the little loop ends in. The diameter of the wrap is much larger on one side and this is where it rides in the groove on the cam. Not positive if this is what fixed it but it is fixed!


----------



## miles220 (Sep 4, 2018)

...


----------



## rwh shooting (Nov 9, 2019)

I just got an RX1 off Ebay. 65lb. RH #3 cams. Always been interested in a carbon riser. Looks ok, needed a QAD rest, D loop and peep so I put them on shot it a few time thru paper and get a flat 2" tear to the right no matter where the rest is moved. Called the shop where I got my Mathews (love them bows) and they said it sounds like a grip issue and I should try to favor more pressure on my thumb. So I tried it and reduced it to a 1/2 inch tear but there has to be something else because the grip I used wasn't comfortable and easily repeatable. Tried several different spined arrows doesn't matter. Another shop said they would try yoke tuning. Can't really see any cam lean.
any thoughts ?


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

rwh shooting said:


> I just got an RX1 off Ebay. 65lb. RH #3 cams. Always been interested in a carbon riser. Looks ok, needed a QAD rest, D loop and peep so I put them on shot it a few time thru paper and get a flat 2" tear to the right no matter where the rest is moved. Called the shop where I got my Mathews (love them bows) and they said it sounds like a grip issue and I should try to favor more pressure on my thumb. So I tried it and reduced it to a 1/2 inch tear but there has to be something else because the grip I used wasn't comfortable and easily repeatable. Tried several different spined arrows doesn't matter. Another shop said they would try yoke tuning. Can't really see any cam lean.
> any thoughts ?


This doesn't directly address your question, but if you start your own thread instead of throwing it in the middle of someone else's I'm sure it'll get addressed properly. When you do, provide a frontal full body pic with you at full draw and the arrow level. (DL and shooting form issues need addressed in order to start a proper tune.)


----------



## acrey0921 (Aug 14, 2017)

Sometimes bows will make you pull your hair out, glad u got it fixed


----------

